# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Worst YT video yet? tl;dw

## JEK



----------


## Dennis

I didn’t get past tip #1.

----------


## Cwater

2 minutes in ughh…

----------


## trnorman

Five things she wish she knew before going to St Barts (to summarize so other don't have to watch 20 minutes of " travel advice"

1. Euro's are their currency and their is no tax - How does one not know about Euros before they arrive. Not knowing that tax is included in the listed prices is something that most America's are unfamiliar with, especially if they have never traveled abroad, so there is that. 
2. They are more European than Caribbean - "a remote, secluded city-type, rather than a third-world tourist destination"
3. Renting a car - "the roads are still recovering from this massive hurricane", "the roads are very not well paved", "the roads are just so poor"
4. Paying for international data is necessary - If one travels as much as this person claims, how does one not know that before they depart for an international destination. 
5. The truth about hikes - "I don't think it is necessary for you to explore the hikes on St Barts, unless you are a professional hiking person with a lot of real hikes..... I'm talking about legit mountain climbing"


If I had seen this video before our first visit in 2021, I would have been very surprised by the actual St Barts compared to her version.

----------


## Dennis

Thanks for taking one for the team.

----------


## JEK

> Thanks for taking one for the team.




+1 :thumb up:

----------


## PeterLynn

> 1. Euro's are their currency and their is no tax .



NO tax! I mean no tax! Twenty percent cheaper! Did she mention no tax?

Couldn't watch any further, but she has a trip video that has some Eden Rock-centric glimpses of the island. The hiking part (about 18 min in) is a bit funny, in a sad way,

----------


## davesmom

Maybe I should make my own video…

----------


## amyb

> Maybe I should make my own video…



Now there's a thought!

----------


## Reed

> Maybe I should make my own video…



You are a shoo in (pun intended) for a SBH shopping guide YT video!

----------


## steelpe

> 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDY9cpaXDBQ&t=167s


This is the original video she made before she posted her tips video.  I'm sure she could have benefited from this forum had she found it before she traveled.  Then the #1 tip would have been to use this forum to answer all of your questions.

----------


## marybeth

> The hiking part (about 18 min in) is a bit funny, in a sad way,



I couldn't watch the one John posted as it was just her talking and I couldn't deal with her voice and misspellings.  I fast-forwarded through the trip video and agree on the hiking part. At least her comments were funny ("this was not the hard part") and not finding the pools was ridiculous.

----------


## Eve

She probably tipped every meal and paid in USD
now there is a deal.

----------


## davesmom

> You are a shoo in (pun intended) for a SBH shopping guide YT video!




Just trying to help the economy, one pair of shoes at a time..ok, and a purse to match..(the difference between hers and mine is that mine would be about the relationships and fantastic people who work on the island…). Oh yeah, I won’t remind you about the tax-free part..I think that has been covered

----------

